# help with breed selection



## watchdogps (Aug 19, 2011)

We are moving to a mini farm this week, and had planned on getting some retired babydolls.  Hubby has been watching a lot of documentaries though, and wants to see if we can get something more utilitarian. We are total newbies to farm stuff but not to animal husbandry in general. Can anyone make some suggestions as to breeds? 
- we would like something hardy as well as cold hardy ( we live in ohio)
-docile
-prefer easy lambing
- haven't decided what purpose yet. I'd love dairy so I know they wouldn't be killed, but I don't know if the market for milk is there.  I can live with meat knowing they will be raised humanely. 
-we have a small space. Probably two half acre pens and maybe some small short term pens that might be 1/10th acre. If you suggest a breed, could you also advise how many we could accommodate?
- we would like to primarily grass feed.


----------



## boykin2010 (Aug 20, 2011)

Where you wanting wool breeds or hair sheep? 
I always suggest hair sheep, partly because i am lazy and dont like shearing 
There are only a few breeds of dairy sheep and they are pretty hard to find. Actually I have never seen any for sale. Still, a goat produces more milk than sheep in most cases. Thats why most people raise sheep for either wool or for meat. 
If I had to suggest a breed for what you are wanting, I would say Katahdin hair sheep. They are my favorites because they are easy to tame, easy lambers, and they do great just on grass. I didnt have to help on a single delivery this year and every mother took care of her baby great. I know a lot of people keep hair sheep in Ohio. Actually I think the Katahin Hair Sheep operation office is there. Its called KHSI if i am not mistaken. 
If you dont think hair sheep are for you, you could also try shedding wool sheep. Many people have never heard of them because they are not a recongnized breed. They grow their wool out when it is winter to keep warm then when it gets hot they shed their wool. It comes out in patches. I have a couple and i Like them just as much as purebred Katahdins. 
As for the number to keep on grass, I would need to know what kind of grass is growing in the pasture. I have a 3 acre bermuda pasture and i keep 14 sheep and a donkey on it all the time. Right now they cant keep up with the grass, So i am having to mow a little of it. But that isnt neccesarily bad to have too much grass in the summer because once fall rolls around you wont have to feed as much hay.
Hope this helps


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 20, 2011)

I vote for Katahdins as well...easy to care for, hardy to the max, good mothering and very milky.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 20, 2011)

watchdogps said:
			
		

> we have a small space. Probably two half acre pens and maybe some small short term pens that might be 1/10th acre. If you suggest a breed, could you also advise how many we could accommodate?
> - we would like to primarily grass feed.


If all you have is one acre (the two half acre pens) you will probably only be able to keep about five or so ewes and their lambs IF you want them "grassfed." However you can keep many more (each sheep requires 30 to 50 sq ft) if you have a confinement-based operation and fed them stored feeds (roughages, such as hay and concentrates, such as grain).


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 20, 2011)

Also...you might want to watch your grass on that one acre during times of drought, at which time you might want to confine them off it and feed hay.  One can really overwork an acre, even with rotating pens, when you have a drought year.  I only had three sheep and they ate their way out of an acre of good, thick grass during last year's drought.  

Should have pulled them off and fed them hay, let the grass recover and grow for fall grazing.


----------



## RustyDHart (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm partial to my Scottish Blackface......cold hardy, long wool, both sexes are beautifully horned, and the ewes are great mothers.


----------



## Julie_A (Aug 21, 2011)

I had Katahdins and LOVED them!!!


----------

